# Question on Oberon Cover?



## woodyas (Mar 24, 2009)

First things first: I love the Kindle boards!  The information.  The acumen.  The sense of discovery.  It all adds up to a great sense of succor and satisfaction.

Honest.

Yes, I could have finished 12 books in the time I have spent here over the last two weeks--but that's for a whole other post.  Here's the question: just got my new--and utterly awesome--Forest Green Oberon cover.  And make no mistake: these are work of art.  Period. End  of discussion.  I liked the New Amazon Hinge cover--but please, THERE IS NO COMPARISON BETWEEN THE TWO.  These really are special.  That said, here is the main question to people that already have one: do you take out the black stiffeners in the pockets?  Or are they meant to stay in there?  I'm awaiting the very salient and cogent responses that I will get.

Thanks!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

woodyas said:


> That said, here is the main question to people that already have one: do you take out the black stiffeners in the pockets? Or are they meant to stay in there?


They are meant to stay in there to give the cover a little additional stiffness so you can stand it up if you want. But you can take them out if you prefer.  I have Avenue of Trees in Fern and love it.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!

You are supposed to leave the black plastic support in the pocket. It is to help the leather stay stiffened and hold up to use.

I was one of a dozen Oberon Beta Tester for the Kindle 1 cover and I hope we have helped Oberon to design a quality cover. I have the forest green World Tree. The quality is awesome.

Nice to meet you,

-sailor


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I prefer mine in... and the other day when it was hot outside while I was reading on the deck I took one out and used it as a fan.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Some have taken the plastic out of the back of the cover and put it in with the other in front as an extra margin of safety for the screen.


----------



## Supercrone (Feb 28, 2009)

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> Some have taken the plastic out of the back of the cover and put it in with the other in front as an extra margin of safety for the screen.


That's what I do. I don't know if it helps that much, but every little bit (I'm paranoid about the screen), and the Kindle itself keeps the back cover supported.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I've left mine in, but some people don't like the way it feels when they use the pocket to help hold the Kindle while reading.  Truly, the leather is plenty thick enough to be protection on its own.

In my case, I had them leave off the wool padding due to an allergy, so I used one of the plastic pieces as a template to cut a layer of foam, then put both the plastic & the new foam layer back into the front pocket.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Victoria, that's wonderful that they made one to your order.  Gotta love Oberon customer service!

Betsy


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

i replaced the plastic sheets for two 1/16 inch thick plexi-glass panels to provide maximum protection in particular for the screen.  truth be told, i'm pretty sure i broke my kindle 1 screen by accidentally pressing too hard on it when it was in a neoprene case so i want to keep my K2 safe as can be.  the plexi-glass adds quite a bit more firmness and reduces the chance of the screen being pressed on as well as adds protection in general.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome woodyas and kindle zen -- glad to have you here. Congrats on your first posts.

To answer your question: I have left the plastic sheets in the covers where they came, front and back. I never even think about them.

L


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

kindle zen said:


> i replaced the plastic sheets for two 1/16 inch thick plexi-glass panels to provide maximum protection in particular for the screen. truth be told, i'm pretty sure i broke my kindle 1 screen by accidentally pressing too hard on it when it was in a neoprene case so i want to keep my K2 safe as can be. the plexi-glass adds quite a bit more firmness and reduces the chance of the screen being pressed on as well as adds protection in general.


Good idea. Do the plexiglass panels add much weight?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

woodyas said:


> First things first: I love the Kindle boards! The information. The acumen. The sense of discovery. It all adds up to a great sense of succor and satisfaction.
> 
> Honest.
> 
> ...


I left mine in - just a little more protection.


----------



## woodyas (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow--the responses were succinct, well thought out, and highly illuminating.  But again, I expected nothing less.  So yes: I will leave them in.  

Now the hard part: not getting swept away in the obsession of wanting to have ANOTHER cover--in a different style.  Gotta love it: the economy in an egregious free-fall--and I'm sitting here fomenting ways in which to buy an ROH in saddle.  

Ahh yes--the sagacity of common sense is starting to leave me.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

woodyas said:


> First things first: I love the Kindle boards! The information. The acumen. The sense of discovery. It all adds up to a great sense of succor and satisfaction.
> 
> Honest.
> 
> ...


Woodyas, Please post pictures of your Forest Green Oberon! I want to see more of the green color 'in person'. I'm considereing buying the Creekbed Maple in Green. Thanks.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> I've left mine in, but some people don't like the way it feels when they use the pocket to help hold the Kindle while reading. Truly, the leather is plenty thick enough to be protection on its own.
> 
> In my case, I had them leave off the wool padding due to an allergy, so I used one of the plastic pieces as a template to cut a layer of foam, then put both the plastic & the new foam layer back into the front pocket.


Victoria, did Oberon just leave that space where the wool normally goes "naked" leather? Just curious b/c sometimes the wool bothers me too, and am considering ordering an Oberon for my K2 (have 2 for K1 w/wool).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woodyas,

welcome to Kindleboards, and congrats on having your first two posts in the Accessories forum!  That's a great way to start, you'll fit right in.  Now, head on over to Introductions and tell us a little bit more about yourself, then check out the Book Corner to see all the free, bargain and recommended books we have there AND Book Klubs!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

woodyas said:


> Wow--the responses were succinct, well thought out, and highly illuminating. But again, I expected nothing less. So yes: I will leave them in.
> 
> Now the hard part: not getting swept away in the obsession of wanting to have ANOTHER cover--in a different style. Gotta love it: the economy in an egregious free-fall--and I'm sitting here fomenting ways in which to buy an ROH in saddle.
> 
> Ahh yes--the sagacity of common sense is starting to leave me.


Welcome! Hang around a bit longer and common sense will be a thing of the past  You'll start seeing the need for a different cover for each day of the week.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> Victoria, did Oberon just leave that space where the wool normally goes "naked" leather? Just curious b/c sometimes the wool bothers me too, and am considering ordering an Oberon for my K2 (have 2 for K1 w/wool).


Yes, it's just the plain black leather in that area. You should be able to see it in this picture:










I did call them to request they leave the wool out, and follow up with an email to be on the safe side. I also, as I said, added a layer of thin craft foam between the inner leather cover & the plastic stiffener for additional padding. (layers of a cushy fabric would work too) Again, it probably isn't needed, but a little extra protection can't hurt.



woodyas said:


> Now the hard part: not getting swept away in the obsession of wanting to have ANOTHER cover--in a different style. Gotta love it: the economy in an egregious free-fall--and I'm sitting here fomenting ways in which to buy an ROH in saddle.
> 
> Ahh yes--the sagacity of common sense is starting to leave me.


LOL--well, the Dow had its best day in four months yesterday, and housing sales for February were much higher than expected. And half the economy's problem is that people stop spending (rationally & logically, but still.....) Enough justification, or do you need more? 

But yes, if you hang out with the Accessories crowd long enough (like, say, longer than 10 minutes!), all common sense will go out the window. Never expect us to tell you "No, that's not a good idea" when it comes to spending money on your Kindle!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

[


woodyas said:


> Wow--the responses were succinct, well thought out, and highly illuminating. But again, I expected nothing less. So yes: I will leave them in.
> 
> Now the hard part: not getting swept away in the obsession of wanting to have ANOTHER cover--in a different style. Gotta love it: the economy in an egregious free-fall--and I'm sitting here fomenting ways in which to buy an ROH in saddle.
> 
> Ahh yes--the sagacity of common sense is starting to leave me.


Following up on the previous post, You only want one more Oberon?


----------



## Daisey31 (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh, Dear Lord. I have been SUCKED into the madness. I just ordered my Oberon. The Pond to be exact. I don't even have my Kindle yet. It is due for delivery tomorrow. You guys are Baaaadddddd!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Daisey31 said:


> Oh, Dear Lord. I have been SUCKED into the madness. I just ordered my Oberon. The Pond to be exact. I don't even have my Kindle yet. It is due for delivery tomorrow. You guys are Baaaadddddd!


Now don't you feel like more of an official member of the asylum Board now?


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Kindgirl said:


> I prefer mine in... and the other day when it was hot outside while I was reading on the deck I took one out and used it as a fan.


LOL - I love that idea - I'll have to keep that in mind when reading out in the 3-season room this summer.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Yes, it's just the plain black leather in that area. You should be able to see it in this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Victoria, thanks so much for posting the pic of your Kindle in it's cover! And I'm with you, it's better to err on the side of caution w/a little extra padding over the screen area than risk damage. I may just do the same thing, if I could only decide which cover to get (I already have World Tree and Hokusai Wave)............


----------



## Daisey31 (Mar 23, 2009)

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> Now don't you feel like more of an official member of the asylum Board now?


I can already tell that this is going to be my new 'thing' Lord help me....


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Daisey, it's good you ordered "early," Oberon is hammered right now and you may end up with a naked Kindle for a week or two as is 

Now get thee to DecalGirl...


----------



## Supercrone (Feb 28, 2009)

akjak said:


> Daisey, it's good you ordered "early," Oberon is hammered right now and you may end up with a naked Kindle for a week or two as is


  I thought people were saying they seemed to have caught up? Did everyone go back and order a second (third, whatever) cover?


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Supercrone said:


> I thought people were saying they seemed to have caught up? Did everyone go back and order a second (third, whatever) cover?


Yeah, they seem to be caught up and are sending them out really quickly now. No worries.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

It looks like they are.  I just ordered my K2 red River Garden on Mar 20th after 10pm CDT and I just got my shipping notice.  I'm too excited


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks for the welcome Leslie



DD said:


> Good idea. Do the Plexiglas's panels add much weight?


thanks DD. i'd say the Plexiglas adds a negligible amount of weight. i can barely tell the difference in weight with and without the panels. the Plexiglas are just picture frame "glass" that was easy to cut to size. 
regards kz


----------



## Daisey31 (Mar 23, 2009)

akjak said:


> Daisey, it's good you ordered "early," Oberon is hammered right now and you may end up with a naked Kindle for a week or two as is
> 
> Now get thee to DecalGirl...


I am a little leery of decals. I tried putting one on my Wii, and it was a disaster. Maybe I am decal challenged?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Daisey31 said:


> I am a little leery of decals. I tried putting one on my Wii, and it was a disaster. Maybe I am decal challenged?


You should go look at the ones at Decalgirl. They especially made for the Kindle and install fairly easily. They are completely pre-cut. All you have to do is line them up and stick. If you miss a little, they can be repositioned over and over till you are satisfied. And the glue does not transfer to the Kindle.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I leave my Avenue of Trees just the way it came, I experimented with the plastic inserts, but one in each side pocket worked out the best for me.


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> They are meant to stay in there to give the cover a little additional stiffness so you can stand it up if you want. But you can take them out if you prefer.  I have Avenue of Trees in Fern and love it.


I also have the Avenue of Trees and I also love the design! If I were you, I would also leave it where it is. Its for extra protection. That cover is in front of your screen and a little stiffness is good when you have your reader in your bag or pocket to protect it from bumps and bruising.


----------



## kyliedork (Mar 20, 2009)

Daisey31 said:


> Oh, Dear Lord. I have been SUCKED into the madness. I just ordered my Oberon. The Pond to be exact. I don't even have my Kindle yet. It is due for delivery tomorrow. You guys are Baaaadddddd!


ROFL, wow ordering dress's before you have the doll


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Daisey31 said:


> Oh, Dear Lord. I have been SUCKED into the madness. I just ordered my Oberon. The Pond to be exact. I don't even have my Kindle yet. It is due for delivery tomorrow. You guys are Baaaadddddd!


Welcome, Daisey. So glad to have you here. Sounds like you are going to fit in just fine with all of us...

L


----------



## Daisey31 (Mar 23, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Welcome, Daisey. So glad to have you here. Sounds like you are going to fit in just fine with all of us...
> 
> L


Thanks, Guys. 
If by fit in you mean will compulsively buy stuff...oh yeah, that's ME! Nice to know I am not the only whack one in the world. 
I'm only doing it to help the economy. Really. <snort>


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Hang out here long and you'll think there aren't any who are not whacked.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

And hang out long enough, and you'll think none of us are whacked..It's all completely normal...In our world!


----------



## Daisey31 (Mar 23, 2009)

PJ said:


> It looks like they are. I just ordered my K2 red River Garden on Mar 20th after 10pm CDT and I just got my shipping notice. I'm too excited


I just ordered mine yesterday morning and they shipped it today! Woohoo!


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

I couldn't justify a second Oberon K2 cover (I have Red River Garden), but did go back and order a small journal to carry in my purse in Fern Tree of Life. I wonder if I need one of those organizers


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

MaureenH said:


> I couldn't justify a second Oberon K2 cover (I have Red River Garden), but did go back and order a small journal to carry in my purse in Fern Tree of Life. I wonder if I need one of those organizers


Of course you do. Have to fill that purse up somehow, and it will help you stay organized (I always start out organized with those things, but somewhere along the line, I find it hard to keep up with. Maybe if I had a nice one like this, I'd keep up with it better).


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I do NOT need Avenue of Trees.  I do NOT need Avenue of Trees.  I do NOT need Avenue of Trees.  
I think that worked for now.  LOL.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nor do I need Roof of Heaven, I do not need ROH, do not need ROH....

I feel better now.

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Betsy, What, you haven't ordered ROH yet?  I thought you were the Ultimate Enabler!  If you continue to resist then others will begin to resist just like Deb and it will become one big Snowball and just get bigger and bigger and pretty soon the Accessories Board will begin to suffer, OH MY!!

Oh wait, that will never happen, whew I scared myself! LOL

I still have a couple of weeks before ordering my Oberon cover, I hope!!!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I do NOT need to buy my mother a Kindle just so I can buy her the Avenue of Trees. Her mother (my grandmother) passed away a few years ago, and AoT looks just like the street where she lived most of her life...

I do NOT.

What I DO need to do is convince my mom she wants a Kindle, then I'll buy her the cover as a surprise


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

akjak said:


> I do NOT need to buy my mother a Kindle just so I can buy her the Avenue of Trees. Her mother (my grandmother) passed away a few years ago, and AoT looks just like the street where she lived most of her life...
> 
> I do NOT.
> 
> What I DO need to do is convince my mom she wants a Kindle, then I'll buy her the cover as a surprise


That sounds like the perfect solution!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Nor do I need Roof of Heaven, I do not need ROH, do not need ROH....
> 
> I feel better now.
> 
> Betsy


I tried telling myself this, didn't work...

<<<


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Nor do I need Roof of Heaven, I do not need ROH, do not need ROH....
> 
> I feel better now.
> 
> Betsy


Really, what does need have to do with it. You know you want it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

akjak said:


> I do NOT need to buy my mother a Kindle just so I can buy her the Avenue of Trees. Her mother (my grandmother) passed away a few years ago, and AoT looks just like the street where she lived most of her life...
> 
> I do NOT.
> 
> What I DO need to do is convince my mom she wants a Kindle, then I'll buy her the cover as a surprise


My mom got her K2 Wednesday evening from her husband. He gave it to her while I was visiting. I have never seen her more surprised or more happy. She hasn't stopped gushing since. They went out to eat for her anniversary and she took it with her, kept it open on the table, described it to the waitress, who then brought out other staff, (they were at a late lunch at a resort; no one else there at that time of day) and she proceeded to demo to them. 
I got her a M-edge cover that props up. Great for her. 
So buying a K for your mom, or convincing her to get one is a great idea. I had so much fun with it. 
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

B-Kay said:


> Betsy, What, you haven't ordered ROH yet? I thought you were the Ultimate Enabler! If you continue to resist then others will begin to resist just like Deb and it will become one big Snowball and just get bigger and bigger and pretty soon the Accessories Board will begin to suffer, OH MY!!
> 
> Oh wait, that will never happen, whew I scared myself! LOL
> 
> I still have a couple of weeks before ordering my Oberon cover, I hope!!!


Have no fear. I have been stalking the 3-ring binder portfolio for a few weeks now. My rationalization is I can write it off because I "need" it for work. But I have determined that my current K1 has 4 covers now, 5 counting the original Amazon cover. 1 Oberon Butterflies, 2 Leather M-edge and the M-edge Leisure jacket for summer use. NO more covers till I buy a new Kindle. 
deb


----------

